# Wetterstation an VIPA 312SC anschließen



## Thomasheins11 (21 April 2010)

Hallo liebe Automatisierer 

Ich möchte gerne meine Palmen, mit Hilfe einer Wetterstation, ganzjährig draußen lassen.

Meine Idee, die Palmen sollen im Sommer auf Luftfeuchtigkeit bzw. Bodenfeuchtigkeit und Wettervorhersagen überwacht werden. Wettervorhersagen deswegen, weil ich ein automatisches Bewässerungssystem installieren möchte und die Vorhersage, dass es am selben Tag nicht mehr regnet ansonsten bleibt die Bewässerungsanlage für den Tag still! Im Winter sollen Temperatur (Palmen werden eingepackt, sind nur bedingt Winterfest!) und Luftfeuchtigkeit bzw. Bodenfeuchtigkeit überwacht werden.

Leider kenne ich mich mit Wetterstationen nicht wirklich aus! Ich habe mir so gedacht, falls keine geeignete Wetterstation (mit den entsprechenden externen Ausgängen) passen würde, mir die analogen Signale, die innerhalb der Wetterstation verarbeitet werden, einfach nach draußen zu verlegen (parallel zu der Wetterstationverarbeitung zu schalten) und diese dann an eine Analogbaugruppe meiner VIPA anzuschließen.

Meine Frage wäre also, gibt es spezielle Wetterstationen die für SPS ausgelegt sind bzw. würde die analoge Auslesung funktionieren?

Ich hoffe, dass ich mein Problem gründlich erklärt habe und freue mich auf eure Hilfe


----------



## mariob (21 April 2010)

Hallo,
naja, Feuchtesensoren gibt es ja eigentlich zuhauf, genauso wie Thermometer, Strahlungswerte gibt es aus der Solartechnik schöne Geräte, Wind ist auch kein Thema (die Dinger haben Reedkontakte und liefern Impulse, also nicht mal analog), ich wüßte also nicht so richtig wozu die Wetterstation selbst. Problem ist nur die Vorhersagedaten und der Vergleich.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## TimoK (22 April 2010)

Guten Morgen,

die Vorherhsage sollte ja auch machbar sein. Die "normalen" Wetterstationen realisieren das doch über den Luftdruck - genau diesen könntest du messen und über mehrere Stunden vergleichen. Evtl gibt es hierzu auch ein paar Grundlagen bzw. Erklärungen, was wann passiert, bei Google.
Fällt der Luftdruck über z.B: 5 Stunden konstant, dann regnet es, steigt der Luftdruck, wird das Wetter besser. Es gibt wahrscheinlich einige Parameter, die man erst testen müsste, aber machbar ist das sicherlich.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Flitzpiepe (22 April 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=23002&highlight=wetter

da gabs schon mal nen Ansatz...


----------



## Thomasheins11 (22 April 2010)

ich habe mir mal den Zeitsignalsender "DCF77" unter Wikipedia angeschaut. Da werden ja einige Bits benötigt u.a. für Wetterinfo 1-14 und dann die ganzen Zeiten wie Sommer und Winterzeit, Tag, Monat und Jahr. Braucht man das denn alles für eine Wettervorhersage und wie könnte man sowas einlesen?


Das mit dem Luftdruck höre ich zum 1. Mal. Wäre sicherlich auch interessant, dass mal nach zu gucken. Werde gleich mal los googeln. Das kann man dann ja wunderschön über Analoge Eingabekarten realisieren, genau dass, was ich will!


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 April 2010)

Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne meine Palmen, mit Hilfe einer Wetterstation, ganzjährig draußen lassen.


 
Nur so am Rande ... meine Palmen können gar keinen Frost ab ... wie willst du das bei dir lösen ? Widerstandsheizung in den Wurzel-Bereich und am Stamm hoch ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 April 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Nur so am Rande ... meine Palmen können gar keinen Frost ab ... wie willst du das bei dir lösen ? Widerstandsheizung in den Wurzel-Bereich und am Stamm hoch ?
> 
> Gruß
> LL


 
Ich glaube das mit den Palmen ist ein Schreibfehler, er meint bestimmt Hanfpflanzen


----------



## Thomasheins11 (22 April 2010)

die Beheizung der Palmen ist natürlich nur nebensache. Es sollte eigendlich über ein Frischluftsystem (Rohrleitung unter der Erde) zur verpackten Palme gelangen. Frischluft und Anteile aus dem Rücklauf werden vorher erwärmt.

Bei den Wurzeln habe ich mir folgendes gedacht, ich werde mir hohe Töpfe aus Beton anfertigen lassen die ich dann in die Erde setze. Nach innen bzw. außen wieder gut isolieren. Wegen Faulnis habe ich mir da auch noch keine Gedanken gemacht, es gibt ja aber reichlich verschiedene Erde. (Kokosfasern, Lehm, Erde...) Da tendiere ich ganz klar zu Kokosfasern. Falls die Warme Luft den Boden nicht mit beheizen kann, brauche ich dann zudem ein Heizelement im Boden.

Soweit zut Teorie 
Da habe ich aber weniger Problem mit, wichtiger ist die Wettervorhersage


----------



## Flitzpiepe (23 April 2010)

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/61886
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/DCF77_Wetterinformationen
http://www.rn-wissen.de/index.php/DCF77-Decoder_als_Bascom-Library
FP


----------



## Martis (25 März 2011)

Schau mal hier: http://www.wetterstation.net
 Gaaaanz viele Beschreibungen von Wetterstationen.


----------



## stoecklepator (27 März 2011)

*Geht vieleicht auch ohne Wetterstation*

Ich habe da einen Alternativvorschlag:
Ein PC mit Internet sucht online das Wetter. Das kann z.B. durch folgenden Link geschehen:

http://www.google.com/ig/api?weather=Basel,Ch&hl=de

Als Resultat gibt es eine XML Datei, die mit einem kleinen Programm ausgelesen werden kann. Dieses Programm kann auch gleich selber im den Link abfragen. Danach wird anschliessend mit libnodave die SPS angesteuert. OPC geht natürlich auch.
Dies sollte mit etwas Programmierkenntnissen mit .NET Visual Basic oder C# mit verhältnismässig geringem Aufwand möglich sein. Microsoft stellt diese als Stadardversion kostenlos zur Verfügung.
Hätte auch den Vorteil, dass die Wettervorhersage besser sein dürfte, als mit einer lokalen Wetterstation.

Aber gut, die einen programmieren lieber, die anderen löten lieber. Alles Geschmacksache


----------



## Thomasheins11 (7 April 2011)

*Vipa Alternative?*

das hört sich ja alles recht umständlich an. Gibt es nicht irgendwelche Gateways oder andere SPS'sen wie z.B. Wago, die einiges mehr können als Vipa/Siemens?


----------



## vollmi (7 April 2011)

Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> das hört sich ja alles recht umständlich an. Gibt es nicht irgendwelche Gateways oder andere SPS'sen wie z.B. Wago, die einiges mehr können als Vipa/Siemens?



Naja Umständlich ist relativ. Sowohl Siemens wie auch Vipa können grundsätzlich alles. Hängt halt vom Programmierer ab. Bei Wago wird es dasselbe sein.

Mit etwas Tüfteln könntest du mit einer S7 auch direkt ohne Umweg über einen PC auf einer Wetterwebseite deine Daten abholen.

Eine Wetterstation kann ja auch nicht mehr als eine SPS. Bei der ist einfach das Programm schon fertig. Eine Wetterstation auf einer SPS nachzubilden ist dann wirklich sehr einfach. Das dann mit Daten vom Internet zu erweitern wird dann Anspruchsvoller. Und der Held bist du wenn die SPS eine Glaskugel ersetzt.


----------



## stoecklepator (7 April 2011)

> Mit etwas Tüfteln könntest du mit einer S7 auch direkt ohne Umweg über einen PC auf einer Wetterwebseite deine Daten abholen.


Ok, das ist natürlich der Königsweg. Dann braucht man natürlich nicht immer einen PC laufen lassen. Würde reichlich Strom sparen. Na ja, wenn man im Winter Palmen im Garten heizt, dann ist das aber auch wieder relativ.


----------



## Thomasheins11 (7 April 2011)

aber es muss doch schon Leute geben, die soetwas schon mal gemacht haben!? Dafür sind aber bestimmt Programmierkenntnisse erforderlich, oder? - die ich leider nicht habe... Oder gibt es auch fertige Bausteine, wie es in der Wago Bibiothek vorhanden ist?


----------



## vollmi (7 April 2011)

Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> aber es muss doch schon Leute geben, die soetwas schon mal gemacht haben!? Dafür sind aber bestimmt Programmierkenntnisse erforderlich, oder? - die ich leider nicht habe... Oder gibt es auch fertige Bausteine, wie es in der Wago Bibiothek vorhanden ist?



Natürlich sind Programmierkenntnisse erforderlich. Nebst der Entwicklungsumgebung (welche natürlich nicht gratis ist).

Da die Grundsätzlichen Sachen wie Trend des Luftdrucks, Temperatur etc. recht einfach zu programmieren sind nehme ich nicht an dass da haufenweise Programme rumfliegen und als "Wetterstation" gekennzeichnet sind. Die Tiefer gehenden Sachen muss man sich eingehend ansehen und überlegen wie man es lösen könnte, eben z.B. die Meteoabfrage, da gibts diverse Protokolle die man verwenden könnte.

Was kannst du denn? Was hast du? Was willst du?
Die Eingangsfrage macht z.B. keinen Sinn wenn du weder Ahnung von Siemens hast noch eine Entwicklungsumgebung besitzt und auch keinen Drang verspürst dich da einzuarbeiten.

mfG René


----------



## Thomasheins11 (7 April 2011)

ok danke vollmi!
Meine Kenntnisse halten sich in Grenzen, kenne mich nur in S7 aus. So wie es aber aussieht reicht dies wohl nicht 

Aber was kann ich jetzt tun, wenn C++ oder eine andere Programmiersprache erforderlich ist? Nur für die Wetterstation sichs selber aneignen finde ich nicht gerade Sinnvoll.


----------



## vollmi (7 April 2011)

Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> ok danke vollmi!
> Meine Kenntnisse halten sich in Grenzen, kenne mich nur in S7 aus. So wie es aber aussieht reicht dies wohl nicht



äh das reicht doch.

Wenn du alles auf der S7 machst passt das doch. Jetzt überleg dir noch das Konzept.

Z.B. wie du das Wetter voraussagen könntest. Z.B. Barometer auslesen und trenden.  Damit wäre ja schonmal gutes und Schlechtes Wetter zu erkennen. Barometer gibts in 0-10VDC Sensorausführung.
Aussendemperaturtrending. Sehen obs kühler wird.

Das XML auswerten von google meteo (das braucht dann schon etwas mehr) mit der Auswertung soo langer Strings habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. Aber müsste auch gehen. Ebenfalls komplett S7.
Da würde ich mal ein bisschen die oscat library durchwühlen. da stösst man immerwieder auf nette schätzchen die man nie beachtet hat.


----------



## Thomasheins11 (9 April 2011)

bor vollmi, das hätte ich nicht gedacht...

werde mich dann mal an paar freie Tage mit XML beschäftigen. Reicht mir dafür meine passive IP Schnittstelle der Vipa oder wird eine aktive zum erhalten der XML-Protokolle aus dem Internet verlangt? (Vipa 312SC)


----------



## kaputt (10 April 2011)

Hi Thomas!

Another approach:
Your 312 can (probably) be set up as modbus master on the profi-interface.

From www.vipa.de
312-5BE13          
                                     CPU 312SC - SPEED7-Technologie          
          DC 24V, 64kByte Arbeitsspeicher erweiterbar bis 512kByte (jeweils 50% Programm/50% Daten), MPI, MMC-Slot, Echtzeit-Uhr
          Interface:
          PtP RS485, potenzialgetrennt, ASCII, STX/ETX, 3964R, _Modbus-Master_, USS-Master, Ethernet-Interface für PG/OP-Kommunikation

There are more wetterstationen that speak modbus via RS485, z.b. these from the first Google page:

http://www.elsner-elektronik.de/uploads/tx_bmproducts/P033-Modbus_Datenblatt.pdf

http://www.intelligentwohnen.at/drupal/drupal-6.13-DE/Quick_Overview_Wetterstation.pdf


I have used VIPA 314 as modbus master (to net analyzers, reglers etc.), and it was easy to make it work.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kaputt

Edit: OOoops!  The second wetterstation speaks modbus tcp and will probably need a gateway.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 April 2011)

Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> bor vollmi, das hätte ich nicht gedacht...
> 
> werde mich dann mal an paar freie Tage mit XML beschäftigen. Reicht mir dafür meine passive IP Schnittstelle der Vipa oder wird eine aktive zum erhalten der XML-Protokolle aus dem Internet verlangt? (Vipa 312SC)



Wohl nicht... Mit der Schnittstelle kannst du nur eine PG Verbindung benutzen aber von der SPS nichts aktiv aufbauen...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 April 2011)

Hab dir mal ein Beispiel Prg gemacht, mit dem du die Wetterdaten von Google auch auf dein 312SC CPU über Ethernet bekommen könntest. Ist ein CSharp Programm das du starten musst, die Daten werten dann in deine SPS geschrieben.

Die Tags sind im Moment hardcodiert, das solltest du aber ändern können (Quelltext liegt bei!). Die Wetterdaten lese Ich mit einer Klasse von http://dotnetbase.de/topic/91-wetterdaten-uber-die-google-api-beziehen/ aus.

Das Programm zuerst mal mit /config starten, dann kannst du die Verbindung konfigurieren...

im Endeffekt müsstest du die beiden Abschnitte zwischen Anfang anpassung und Ende Anpassung bearbeiten.

Konnte das Programm leider auch noch nicht testen (erst am Montag), sollte aber laufen!

Das Programm könnte man z.B. im Taskplaner alle 24h ausführen lassen.


```
using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.Diagnostics;

using System.Text;
using DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary.Communication;
using DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary.DataTypes;

namespace CommandWhenBitSet
{
    class Program
    {
        static void Main(string[] args)
        {
            if (args.Length>0)
            {
                if (args[0]=="/config" || args[0]=="-config" || args[0]=="--config")
                {
                    Configuration.ShowConfiguration("CommandWhenBitSetConn", true);
                }
            }
            else
            {
                try
                {
                    PLCConnection myConn = new PLCConnection("WeatherTool");
                    myConn.Connect();
                    
                    dotnetBase.weatherAgent myWeatherAgent=new dotnetBase.weatherAgent("74254-Germany");
                    
                    
                    List<PLCTag> tags=new List<PLCTag>();
                    PLCTag tag;
                    
                    //Anfang Anpassung
                    
                    tag = new PLCTag("DB99.DBD4");
                    tag.LibNoDaveDataType = TagDataType.Float;
                    tag.Value = myWeatherAgent.currentConditions.temperatureCelsius;
                    tags.Add(tag);
                    
                    
                    tag = new PLCTag("DB99.DBD8");
                    tag.LibNoDaveDataType = TagDataType.Float;
                    tag.Value = myWeatherAgent.currentConditions.temperatureFahrenheit;
                    tags.Add(tag);
                    
                    tag = new PLCTag("P#DB99.DBX12.0 Byte 30");  //Die Luftfeutigkeit ist ein String!
                    tag.LibNoDaveDataType = TagDataType.String;
                    tag.Value = myWeatherAgent.currentConditions.Humidity;
                    tags.Add(tag);
                    //Ende Anpassung...
                    
                    myConn.WriteValues(tags);
                    
                    
                }
                catch(Exception ex)
                {
                    Console.WriteLine(ex.Message);
                }
            }
        }
    }
}
```

Download hier entfernt, neue Version weiter unten!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 April 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Programmierkenntnisse erforderlich. Nebst der Entwicklungsumgebung (welche natürlich nicht gratis ist).



nicht unbedingt... z.B. SharpDevelop


----------



## Thomasheins11 (10 April 2011)

oh wie geil 
Erzähl mal morgen davon, ob es klappt.
Wenn ja, dann erklär mir mal bitte den Quellcode, womit ich den öffnen bzw. eingeben muss. Hab schon ein paar Dinge probiert, aber wen man sich damit gar nicht auskennt, ist es um so schwerer...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 April 2011)

Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> oh wie geil
> Erzähl mal morgen davon, ob es klappt.
> Wenn ja, dann erklär mir mal bitte den Quellcode, womit ich den öffnen bzw. eingeben muss. Hab schon ein paar Dinge probiert, aber wen man sich damit gar nicht auskennt, ist es um so schwerer...



Also du kannst dir z.B. SharpDevelop runterladen und es damit öffnen (damit hab Ichs auch compiliert!)
Ne Exe liegt doch bei (im bin/Debug Ordner!), du kannst es also auch testen, aber die DBs sind halt fix im Programm codiert!

DB99.DBD4 -> Temp in Celsius
DB99.DBD8 -> Temp in Fahrenheit
P#DB99.DBX12.0 Byte 30 -> String mit Feuchtigkeit


----------



## vollmi (10 April 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt... z.B. SharpDevelop



Die frage ob Programmierkenntnisse notwendig sind, kam so rüber als könnte er mit Step7 nicht Programmieren. Und wenn das jemand nicht kann, stellt sich die frage ob er überhaupt Step7 hat oder ob er erst noch am eruieren ist ob S7 seine Bedürfnisse erfüllen könnte.

Ich für mich, finde es fragwürdig eine SPS mit einem PC so zu verbinden das die SPS nix mehr zu tun hat wenn der PC stirbt. Da könnte man die Steuerfunktion ja gleich auf dem PC machen und die SPS weglassen. Eine Paralellport Relaiskarte ist wesentlich billiger als ne SPS.

Allenfalls würde ich dazu eine EC31 oder ähnliches hernehmen, da ist das Grundgerät wenigstens So ausfallsicher das Windows normal nicht alleine stirbt.

mfG René


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2011)

und sone einfache relaisplatine kann man sich für um die 3taler/ausgang selber basteln


----------



## vollmi (11 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und sone einfache relaisplatine kann man sich für um die 3taler/ausgang selber basteln



Jo aber so Billig wie von Pollin und Co. kriegt man das als Laie fast nicht hin 

http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/NzcyOT...le/Bausaetze/Bausatz_PC_Relaiskarte_K8IO.html


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 April 2011)

*Weather Tool*

So hatte noch ein paar kleine Bugs drinn, nun gehts...

Die Tags kannst du nun im Config File bearbeiten!

Noch die AWL Quelle des DBs in den Ich schreibe...


```
DATA_BLOCK DB 97
TITLE =
VERSION : 0.1


  STRUCT 	
   CURRENT : STRUCT 	
    TEMPERATURE : REAL ;	
    TEXT : STRING  [20 ];	
    WIND : STRING  [20 ];	
    HUMIDITY : STRING  [20 ];	
   END_STRUCT ;	
   FORECASTS : ARRAY  [1 .. 3 ] OF STRUCT 	
    TEMPERATURE : REAL ;	
    TEXT : STRING  [20 ];	
    WIND : STRING  [20 ];	
    HUMIDITY : STRING  [20 ];	
   END_STRUCT ;	
  END_STRUCT ;	
BEGIN
END_DATA_BLOCK
```


----------



## stoecklepator (11 April 2011)

Die Idee mit der Relaiskarte finde ich nicht schlecht. Eine SPS um eine handvoll Ausgänge anzusteuern ist vieleicht etwas übertrieben.

Um der SPS eine Daseinberechtigung zu geben, wäre vieleicht ein Temperaturfühler für die Heizung interessant, um den Garten im Winter nicht auf Dauerheizung zu stellen. 
Ebenso wäre ein Feuchtigkeitsmesser bei der Bewässerung interessant. Nur weil Google Sonne vorhersagt, muss nicht unbedingt bewässert werden. Es kann noch vom letzten Bewässern nass genug sein.

Nur als Info:
Die Express Version des MS Developerstudios gibt es hier:
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/express/download/default.aspx

Microsoft bietet tatsächlich mal was Brauchbares gratis an.

Andere Entwicklungsumgebungen tun es natürlich auch.


----------



## vollmi (11 April 2011)

stoecklepator schrieb:


> Die Idee mit der Relaiskarte finde ich nicht schlecht. Eine SPS um eine handvoll Ausgänge anzusteuern ist vieleicht etwas übertrieben.
> 
> Um der SPS eine Daseinberechtigung zu geben, wäre vieleicht ein Temperaturfühler für die Heizung interessant, um den Garten im Winter nicht auf Dauerheizung zu stellen.
> Ebenso wäre ein Feuchtigkeitsmesser bei der Bewässerung interessant. Nur weil Google Sonne vorhersagt, muss nicht unbedingt bewässert werden. Es kann noch vom letzten Bewässern nass genug sein.



Man könnte für Analogsignale auch den Gameport des PCs zweckentfremden. Es gab da schon einige Experimentplatinen.

http://www.hardwareecke.de/berichte/schnittstellen/gameport.php

Nützt einem natürlich nur was, wenn der PC überhaupt noch so etwas hat. Allerdings eine Solche Karte ist auch noch erheblich günstiger als eine AI Karte.


----------



## stoecklepator (11 April 2011)

Es gibt auch fertige I/O-Karten für den PC als PCI- und USB-Lösung.
Z.B. http://www.portwell.com/products/IO.asp

Da für die Industrie gedacht, dürften sie aber nicht unbedingt billig sein. Vieleicht aber immernoch günstiger als eine SPS mit entsprechenden EA-Karten. Sofern man sowieso einen PC für die Wetterstation verwendet.


----------



## Thomasheins11 (11 April 2011)

naja über die SPS sollte es schon laufen. Habe da ja schon einige Baugruppen. Der PC würde dann auch nicht ganz überflüssig werden. Neben der Weiterleitung der Wetterdaten vom Internet zur SPS, soll er auch noch gewisse Daten loggen und als Homeserver wirken. Dafür kommt warscheinlich eine Eee Box B202 in Frage. Verbrauch zwischen 13 und 20 Watt, meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben.

kann ich diesen Beitrag irgendwie löschen?


----------



## Thomasheins11 (11 April 2011)

naja über die SPS sollte es schon laufen. Habe da ja schon einige Baugruppen. Der PC würde dann auch nicht ganz überflüssig werden. Neben der Weiterleitung der Wetterdaten vom Internet zur SPS, soll er auch noch gewisse Daten loggen und als Homeserver wirken. Dafür kommt warscheinlich eine Eee Box B202 (Intel Atom) in Frage. Verbrauch zwischen 13 und 20 Watt, meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Thomasheins11 (18 April 2011)

Gibt es vielleicht für HMIs spezielle Auswerter für Protokolldaten? Oder tut sich da nicht viel, ob man mit der SPS oder der HMI die Wetterdaten auswertet?


----------

